# Lüfter reinigen am toshiba A100-151



## salva76 (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich an meinen Laptop an den Lüfter komme?
Modell: Toshiba Satelitte A100-151

Würde gerne den Lüfter reinigen !!

PS: kann ich an den Laptop die Grafikkarte tauschen ?

-salva76-
WoW


----------



## Specimann (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo

1. Die Grafikkarte kannst du bei einem Notebook nicht tauschen, da sie weit ich weiss die Graka nur ein Chip auf der Hauptplatine ist.

2. Um an den lüfter ran zukommen müsstest du unten eine Klappe aufschrauben. Aber wenn du das tust geht deine Garantie flöten wenn du noch welche hast.

Ich werde gleich mal ein Bild raussuchen wo die besagte klappe ist damit du nicht was falsches machst ^^


----------



## poTTo (30. Juni 2008)

Genau asagen ikann ichs dir leider ebenfalls nciht, da Laptops doch recht unterschiedlich aufgebaut sind. Meist kannst auch die Tastatur "aushebeln" da drunter befindet sich meist die CPU mit Kühler/Lüfter.

Versuch am besten mal über Toshiba direkt oder Handbuch rauszufinden wie das Book verschraubt ist.

Thema: Grafikkarten bei Laptops, bei 95% der Books sind die "fest" verbaut, es gibt aber Laptops (bsp. von Alienware) die haben gesteckte karten (PCIex) die sind dann ggfs auch auswechselbar, aber meist immr nur über den Hersteller.


----------



## salva76 (1. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ja, die Garantie ist schon abgelaufen deswegen möchte ich den Lüfter selbst reinigen.
Habe es schon über die Tastatur probiert, aber habe es nicht geschafft.

Wäre super, wenn Ihr eine Lösung finden würdet da ich scnon am verzweifeln bin.

Gruss
Salva76


----------



## Gewebekomplex (1. Juli 2008)

Hi, bei meinem ASUS Laptop war der auf der Unterseite. Guck einfach mal da wo die warme Luft raus kommt, dort ist meistens der CPU Kühler in der nähe. Bei mir ist die Garantie nicht föten gegangen da keine aufkleber mit garantieverlust  da waren^^ außer auf der Heatpipe von der CPU zum Kühler.


----------



## Specimann (1. Juli 2008)

unten müsste es eigendlich gehen hatte auch ein Toshiba aber nicht den selben, musst du mal unten nach luftschlitzengucken. Wenn die Lusftschlitze auf nem Deckel sind dann den einfach abschreiben und dann mit nem Sauger leicht absaugen ^^

also so hab ich das immer gemacht


----------

